# Halberds



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

For years, I've been playing Fantasy through 6th I gave it up for a bit went to 40K, and came back recently. Now having another quick read through the Warhammer BRB, I can't find the stats for Halberds, other than the +1 Str.

Please say it's still got +1 Sv as well vs Shooting attacks? I'm having a proper read through now, but could someone confirm this for me?


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Well page 56 says the only special rules associated with halberds are +1 str and requires 2 hands. So I would say that it no longer gives +1 Sv against shooting attacks. Would seem odd to me if they contradicted this anywhere else.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

='( Cheers.


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

The only way I remember the halberds giving a +1 save against shooting was when they were also equipped with shields.


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

true. no extra armour saves and tbh can't remember them ever giving an addional only the aforementioned shield and thats only against shooting (for people new to fantasy a model that wields a two handed weapon in CC cannot use his shield)


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Halberds are still very much worthwhile, though. It's a great compromise between the positives of fighting at initiative with a hand weapon and shield, and the strength buff of great weapons. You've got a strength bonus, but you don't suffer the initiative penalty, so in protracted combats, the halberd is far more useful than a great weapon, in my experience. Units with great weapons tend to get cut up after the first round if they don't break through, but a unit with halberds tends to be able to fight a bit more effectively.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Halberds are ace, the +1 strength is rearly handy, especaly for week units like men at arms, who need the strength bonos


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

yea it really is a trade off, +1 strength with halbeards or an extra rank with spears.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Been playing WHFB for (almost) ages and Halberds have never had +1 save. The thing is that you can equip most units with halberds with shields too and this will give them +1 save vs shooting yes. Once you get to combat you need to pick weapons tho. Either the killy choice(halberds) or the survivy choice(shields) and stick with it for the rest of that combat


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Never? I was told that right at the very start by the store manager with her Phoenix Guard, when I started at 13. I've been cheating then at tournaments and the like for 4 years, without even knowing that. I'm just glad I didn't win anything major (short of having a figure of mine displayed in the shop window for a month) because of that. I feel awful ;(.

Well thanks for your help guys. I've started thinking now that having the multiple equipment option is more viable with the warriors being so expensive now, I can't just field several units - 1 with halberds, one with Great Weapons, 1 with 2HW,. and a fourth with shields. 

Oh the joys of 25+ point battleline units.

Jesus, I'm going to start Empire/Goblins. 12 Goblins for 1 Chaos Warrior. Sounds fair =D


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

empire is good fun i mean swordsmen are core have a higher WS and shield combo so 4+ in combat not bad as a cheapy unit


----------

